
Google Feedburner - franze
https://feedburner.google.com/
======
krackers
Link takes you to a login page. From the Wikipedia article [1]

>FeedBurner is a web feed management provider launched in 2004. It provides
custom RSS feeds and management tools for bloggers, podcasters, and other web-
based content publishers. Google acquired FeedBurner in 2007.

Whatever this is, it surely wouldn't be wise to depend on this for your
business.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FeedBurner](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FeedBurner)

~~~
elandrum
It was a very popular service back at the hey-day of blogs and RSS readers.
FeedBurner gave blog authors really great statistics and information about the
feed, and they created a nice a static URL to point readers to, no matter
where the blog was hosted. We didn't have a lot of that statistical
information easily available back then (like how many people were subscribed)
with the common blog platforms (like Moveable Type or Blogger). FeedBurner
also provided a way to interject ads into the feed, since the person reading
it wasn't seeing the ads on the normal site.

I believe you're quite right, it would be extremely unwise to use this tool at
this point. I'm sure it will be vanquished with no warning.

------
guillem_lefait
Google service with a self-generated Traefik certificate, well, I'm not gonna
use that.

